# Upcoming Busch & Müller Ixon Core IQ2 commuter light



## CHnuschti (Nov 12, 2008)

Upcoming Busch & Müller Ixon Core IQ2 commuter light.

German: Busch & Müller Ixon Core mit IQ2-Technologie » Fahrradbeleuchtung Info

Announced "this fall". Was presented at the Eurobike lately.
Built in Li-Ion battery, 50/15 Lux for 3/15 hours, charge over USB. MSRP 60 Euro.

Well, personally I don't expect any miracles from this light. But might be a candidate for commuters. I highly doubt it puts out enough to be considered for offroad / mountainbiking etc..
I would say it ist the lightly improved successor of the Busch & Müller Ixon IQ (10/40 lux). Maybe they were able to improve the reflector/beamshot.

I fear, it will not generate much more than a yawn. 

Regards


----------



## androgen (Apr 28, 2005)

CHnuschti said:


> Upcoming Busch & Müller Ixon Core IQ2 commuter light.
> 
> German: Busch & Müller Ixon Core mit IQ2-Technologie » Fahrradbeleuchtung Info
> 
> ...


no it should be several times brigther. the Lux is meaningless. IQ2 is much wider than IQ.

that said, i will skip this update to the Ixon IQ and wait until they update the IQ Speed with lithium batteries and IQ2 optics. i just don't like the idea of self-contained lights. even if the light is very good i just dont want a light this chunky on my bar. it looks as massive as the SafeRide.

what i want to see from them is a system comprising essentially two Luxos E light heads with an external lithium pack and 5 hour run time on high.


----------



## CHnuschti (Nov 12, 2008)

Seems I've been wrong. The B&M Ixon Core is not the successor of the Ixon IQ.

Busch & Müller announced for coming November an improved "IQ technology" called "IQ Premium", having a wider beamshot. 
German: IQ-Tec Premium: Busch & Müller verbessert Cyo, Fly und*Ixon » Fahrradbeleuchtung Info

They will update the Ixon IQ (among others) with that technology, bringing it to 80lux. So, at least on the paper, it more or less would catch up with the current Philips saferide 80, also labeled with 80 lux. And at a better price, since B&M announced to not increase the price compared to the current model, and the latter is available at around 40-50 Euros streetprice.

Nevertheless, B&M might have first to prove their improvement, specially the near field beamshot. This is quite ugly ATM, I ride myself an Ixon IQ in the city for "civil" purposes, and I have my doubts if there will be an improvement in this matter.

Beamshot comparison (current) Ixon IQ and Philips Saferide 80: Nightshots, Nightpics, Ausleuchtungsbilder hier posten, only! - Seite 57 - MTB-News.de - IBC


----------



## androgen (Apr 28, 2005)

CHnuschti said:


> Seems I've been wrong. The B&M Ixon Core is not the successor of the Ixon IQ.
> 
> Busch & Müller announced for coming November an improved "IQ technology" called "IQ Premium", having a wider beamshot.
> German: IQ-Tec Premium: Busch & Müller verbessert Cyo, Fly und*Ixon » Fahrradbeleuchtung Info
> ...


well i can tell you Dosun D400 has 100% full brightness literally from the front tire and 180 degrees wide - its beam covers basically the entire field of view on the bottom. but it doesn't have much throw. if you combine it with a light that has good throw you are in heaven.

the improvment in near field illumination from SafeRide to Dosun is about as much as from Ixon IQ to SafeRide based on your pics. It takes it to the next level entirely in terms of near-field illumination.

of course i think the Dosun battery will fail due to overcharging, but i think it should be possible to replace it with a MagicShine battery as it is external and standard 2 cell voltage.

i could try to take a beam shot but i see no point because the beam is exactly what it looks like on the beam shots that are already online, like this one ( notice the shadow from the front tire in the pic ).










just as that beam shot suggests the Dosun covers Near and Mid field perfectly, but is weak in the far field. this isn't an issue of proper alignment of the light - that's just the nature of this light. it cannot be aligned to properly handle the far field.

it is simply not designed to cover the far field at a high level of brightness. it still has plenty of output even above horizon to illuminate road signs and make you visible to others but not enough to illuminate the road at a distance.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

Looks like the new Ixon iQ premium will be battery powered by rechargeable AA Batteries. Not happy about that. I would have hoped they would put some 18650 in there from Panasonic or Sanyo. It is listed on Amazon. I am tempted to pick it up and give it a shot but I don't have a Saferide or a Dosun to compare it too.


----------



## CHnuschti (Nov 12, 2008)

There were some news for the upcoming Ixon IQ Premium.
There will be the same two version as before, the Ixon IQ premium with ordinary AA batteries and the Ixon IQ Premium speed with LiIon (I guess) batteries.
Both are listed in the biggest bike shop in Europe, roseversand:
B + M Ixon IQ Premium LED headlight offers at the cycling shop Rose Bikes UK
B + M Ixon IQ Speed Premium LED lighting set offers at the cycling shop Rose Bikes UK

There was also a new flyer of Busch & Müller: http://www.bumm.de/fileadmin/user_upload/Katalog/WEB_BUMM_DE_Neuheiten_Flyer_A5_140809.pdf
According to the picture, nothing at all except the reflector has changed (and of course the output & corresponding electronic parts).

However I have serious doubts that it can keep up with the current Philips Saferide 80. B&M states an output of 80 lux with ONE LED, same as the Philips Saferide with 2 LEDs ...
I surely would be interested to see the new Ixon IQ in action and in a beamshot comparison with the Philips Saferide before considering a purchase.

regards


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

CHnuschti said:


> There were some news for the upcoming Ixon IQ Premium.
> There will be the same two version as before, the Ixon IQ premium with ordinary AA batteries and the Ixon IQ Premium speed with LiIon (I guess) batteries.
> Both are listed in the biggest bike shop in Europe, roseversand:
> B + M Ixon IQ Premium LED headlight offers at the cycling shop Rose Bikes UK
> ...


Thanks for the links. The lion version is much more expensive it looks like. I haven't done any digging on the Saferide 80. I will check that out.


----------

